# Horrible and almost severe DR/DP



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Help!!!!!!!!!! I'm so scared everything looks so fuzzy and fake as if I was blind!!! Btw I got this from extreme anxiety and also I obsess about sleeping/ not sleeping and coping/ not coping scared to go to sleep. I work up myy stomach so much that I spit out this white foam that smells like bile  Can somebody help me!!!!! Anybody relate I'm losing my sanity!!!!!


----------



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anybody HELP!!!!!!


----------



## ike89 (Jun 21, 2013)

the fuzziness you describe sounds quite like Visual Snow and is very common with drdp and the fake feeling is also a dr dp symptom as well, Hope your doing better


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

You're not losing your sanity, it just feels like you are....not many ways for users at this site to help other than calm your nerves by telling you that we have all felt this way before.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm gonna be kinda blunt here, don't be insulted, I wanna help just like everyone else.

-You're not losing your sanity. That's how you're interpreting depersonalization, in your case an anxiety symptom, and if you obsess over that concept, you'll only make the DP worse and create a cycle habit. Stop that. You can easily get back to normal.

All these crazy thoughts your having? None of them matter or mean anything, you can let them go.

I know this sounds hard right now, so just try this.

Sit (or lie) down and practice some really deep breathing.

- Inhale through your nose really slowly, count to 10 seconds

-exhale out of your mouth, take 10 seconds again.

-do this a couple times, you should start feeling relaxed. Don't panic if you feel like the air going into your body isn't yours, this'll pass.

-do that FIFTY more times. by number 10 you should feel really calmed down, and if not then, soon. I've had worse DP than just about anyone on this site, but every time, doing that exercise has calmed me down and significantly relieved the symptoms.

hope it helps. just remember, dp is a product of your anxiety and then your reaction to anxiety symptoms.

good luck.

-Penn


----------



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lately I haven't had tht much bad thoughts because I started exercizing  it's great


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

See? You didn't need us at all  which means you can learn to cope yourself and get yourself out of such a panic. You are not helpless


----------



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## DreamyLife1997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugggghhhh it came back  help how do u cope!!!!!!


----------

